# Adding to a 340 gallon tank: freshwater



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

I originally had the idea that I wanted red top geophagus (group) in my 340 gallon with my motoro stingray, HBRTG asian arowana, bichirs, and two large clown loaches (8' & 10'). I am having trouble finding the size I want for the price I want - let alone getting them to Salmon Arm.

Any other ideas of what could mix - not too heavy on the bioload that prefers ph 7.0 or slightly lower? Severums - they are usually ok right? What about discus...too much going on already? I keep my water clean and do large weekly water changes.


----------



## So_lil (Feb 12, 2014)

You should add a flagtail


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

How on earth did you manage to grow your clown loaches to 8 and 10 feet long?


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

easy...hikari pellets and a typo ' ''

8 inch & 10 inch!

thx


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Grow the geos out yourself :bigsmile: It's more rewarding anyway


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

Get some bd leo rays it will be stunning with the hbrtg and with a school of geos


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Funny that you mention - I am trying to land a bd leo. Just waiting on a round of pups. I did buy 4 really nice wild caught green severums from Charles with the intent of adding them. These 4 severums are stunning...but at 4 - 5 inches, they look pretty small. I dont think the aro would go after them but I am not sure; hence, why they remain in two tanks. If the aro does go after them, that's some darn expensive sushi.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

post a pic of the aro in your tank! i wanna see


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I know most people do big fish big tank. But if I can steer you away with that thought, the bigger the tank, the smaller the fish should go in; but more of the smaller fish. Imagine you can setup your tank like part of a SA river system... with hundreds or thousand of cardinals, altum angels, plecos, corys, hatchet, pencil, rummynose, all in an amazing big number of each type. Very easy to maintain and need very little attention...


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

very good idea Charles. much better than a few borring big fishes swimming around.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

Philip said:


> very good idea Charles. much better than a few borring big fishes swimming around.


Big boring fishes? Yeah right 
Personal preference id keep a asian aro anyday

but the SA river system would be nice but to late id say he already has an asian aro


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Asian arawana is more a pet than anything. Is it boring, very suggestive. I would take a biotope any time than a few fish with an aro myself.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I would good with discus and Mid size Altums But it would have to depend on the temperament of your arowana.


----------

